
Coronavirus Susceptibility to the Antiviral Remdesivir (GS-5734) (2018) - lawrenceyan
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29511076
======
mratsim
I would have liked (2018) in the title since it's an article from March 2018.

At first glance I interpreted that it was directly tested on the current
strain.

~~~
xiphias2
I flagged it because I was happy and thought it's the result of the new trial
that supposed to come out in a few weeks. I'm disappointed now :(

~~~
darau1
OOC, what does flagging do exactly? What does a flag mean here?

~~~
xiphias2
I think it's a signal for the moderators to take some action about the
article. If many people flag it, they take it down or modify it.

------
neuronexmachina
Looks like the NIH started a clinical trial of it as a potential treatment for
COVID-19 a couple weeks ago: [https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-
releases/nih-clinical-t...](https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-
clinical-trial-remdesivir-treat-covid-19-begins)

There's also ongoing clinical trials of the drug in China.

------
svara
The title is shortened in a somewhat misleading way, making it sound at if
this might be about a clinical study.

The full title is: "Coronavirus Susceptibility to the Antiviral Remdesivir
(GS-5734) Is Mediated by the Viral Polymerase and the Proofreading
Exoribonuclease."

What this is is a study performed in mice, trying to work out the mechanism of
action of Remdesivir, which is known to inhibit SARS-CoV-2 in vitro.

What's going to be really interesting is what comes out of ongoing clinical
studies: [https://www.gilead.com/purpose/advancing-global-
health/covid...](https://www.gilead.com/purpose/advancing-global-
health/covid-19)

------
throwaway5752
Anyone with actual knowledge know the state of ACE2 inhibitor and
chloroquinine efficacy?

~~~
Alex3917
No actual knowledge, but apparently the way Coronaviruses kill your lung cells
is by inhibiting their ACE2 receptors, so I doubt taking an additional ACE2
inhibitor would be helpful. C.f.:

[https://www.stephenharrodbuhner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/...](https://www.stephenharrodbuhner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/coronavirus.txt.pdf)

~~~
dogma1138
Coronavirus destroys the ACE2 receptors as well as well kills the cell.

If you have an ACE2 receptor inhibitors that do not damage the cell it would
be quite helpful as they would prevent infection while only temporarily
disrupting RAS function.

P.S. stephen harrod buhner is a herbal “medicine” quack so stop posting his
nonsense.

I swear contagion should win an Oscar for being dead on the money. Preferably
a new category “called it”.

~~~
Alex3917
> P.S. stephen harrod buhner is a herbal “medicine” quack so stop posting his
> nonsense.

Do you have any criticisms of the actual PDF I posted?

~~~
dogma1138
You mean besides the fact that they recommend taking herbs and hoping for the
best?

Ironically they recommend ACE2 inhibitors which was one of the primary
treatment protocols explored with SARD just form unproven herbal “remedies”.

------
cknoxrun
A lot more info and molecular/target details about Remdesivir available here:
[https://www.drugbank.ca/drugs/DB14761](https://www.drugbank.ca/drugs/DB14761)
(full disclosure this is my site).

------
hsnewman
I've been wondering if an antiviral will help in this.

------
asah
2018 ?

